# Majority Standard Bible



## Polanus1561 (Dec 29, 2022)

Apologies if posted already 

https://majoritybible.com/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Logan (Dec 29, 2022)

Very interesting. Thanks! 

Apparently it is the Byzantine Priority edition of their Berean Standard Bible translation (which I'd never heard of. Found a review of the latter here:








A Review of The Berean Study Bible (B.S.B.)


I really didn’t want to like the BSB, and was looking at sections of scripture, and their translation choices very critically. I wanted to find a reason to not like it. I attribute this bias to the…




snyderssoapbox.com





I'm glad to see the Byzantine Priority getting some attention, as I've felt that it's the most balanced effort at dealing with textual transmission difficulties (no, it's not just "counting noses").

Not sure why either are labeled "standard". There are so many different "standard" Bibles now!


----------



## Taylor (Dec 29, 2022)

I’ve been eagerly awaiting this for a while now. Thank you.


----------



## joebonni63 (Dec 29, 2022)

This is very interesting I was looking at it but seems very close to NIV .......... Of course I didn't read the complete Bible however it will probably be a good translation for the Christian Public .............


----------



## Taylor (Dec 29, 2022)

joebonni63 said:


> This is very interesting I was looking at it but seems very close to NIV.


It is very close. I have read a good bit of the BSB, and I wonder if they didn't use the original NIV as their base text. It is that similar. But, in my opinion, this is a good thing. The NIV gets a lot of flack, but I read through the original NIV this year, and it is an exceptional translation—one of the best we have, in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Logan (Dec 29, 2022)

I also read through the NIV this year and found it excellent and flowing for long periods of reading. I know @Reformed Covenanter is also a fan.

Reactions: Love 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Jake (Dec 29, 2022)

Glad to see some other NIV fans here. I always feel like people think I'm crazy when I say it's one of my main reading Bibles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Dec 29, 2022)

Glad to see progress is being made on this translation


----------



## Polanus1561 (Dec 29, 2022)

Jake said:


> Glad to see some other NIV fans here. I always feel like people think I'm crazy when I say it's one of my main reading Bibles.


It was frequently used for Reformed books 80s-90s) pre ESV. More often than NKJV KJV. It has a special place


----------

